# farfocel



## ryba

Cześć. 

Mam nadzieję, eleannor, że nie masz mi za złe, że otwieram ten temat, zaczynając od Twojego cytatu:



eleannor said:


> U nas mówi się na to farfocle. Ale to chyba   tylko w rodzinie; tak czy inaczej, ze słowem kutner też nigdy wcześniej   się nie spotkałam... dobrze poszerzyć swoją wiedzę : D



Bardzo wdzięczne słowo, przywodzi na pamięć wspomnienia z dzieciństwa. O  wystarczająco szerokim znaczeniu, żeby podciągnąć pod niego kutnery,  chociaż dla mnie farfoclem byłaby raczej jakaś niezidentyfikowana nitka,  strzępek, paproszek, czy kawałek zmechaconego materiału, ale nie w  formie kuleczek (kutnerów), tylko większych i bardziej niekształtnych fąfli D), np. sfilcowana wełna albo skudłacona powierzchnia płaszcza.

Dla mnie farfoclem może być też jakiś podejrzany paproch pływający w  zupie i (raczej małe i raczej miękkie) obiekty odstające od czegoś bądź  turlające się / walające po jakiejś powierzchni. Farfoclami mogłyby być  nawet kolonie glonów pływające w zbiorniku na deszczówkę.

Jak widać, jest to określenie raczej derogatywne, o wydźwięku pejoratywnym.

Wygląda na to, że definicja ze _Słownika wyrazów obcych_ PWN online pokrywa się (mniej więcej) z moim pojęciem o tym, czym jest farfocel:

_pot._ kawałek, strzępek czegoś, zwykle oddarty, wiszący
 <niem. _Vorfotzel_>

Zawsze ciekawiłem się, co mogło znaczyć to słowo po niemiecku. Odpowiedź, którą daje Wikisłownik, opierając się na definicji z _Wörterbuch der deutschen Lehnwörter im Teschener Dialekt des Polnischen _(_Słownika niemieckich zapożyczeń w cieszyńskim dielekcie polskiego _- tłum. moje), jest dla mnie dość zaskakująca. Z tego dokumentu  wynikałoby, że może chodzić o elementy jak najbardziej anatomiczne  (znaczenie 1. i 2.) tudzież o stany nieporządane (znaczenie 3.), a samo  słowo _Vorfotzel_ jest przedstawione jako oczywiste (naheliegend) źródło zapożyczenia, wywodzące się z dialektalnego Neuhochdeutsch. Dokument precyzuje, że być może w ukształtowaniu znaczenia polskiego farfocla odegrało pewną rolę użycie słowa _Fötzel_ (uwaga, _Fotze_ i austrobawarskie _Fotz_ znaczą tyle co angielskie _pussy_) w znaczeniu ‘ein zerrissener Lappen, der am Kleid herunterhängt’, czyli ‘oddarty [kawałek] materiał, który odstaje od (zwisa z) [powierzchni] ubrania’. To jakże odległe na pierwszy rzut oka znaczenie miałoby się wywodzić od _Fotz_ w znaczeniu 'Zotte' - zwróćcie uwagę na _Andere Bedeutungen_).

Mi się wydaje prawdopodobne, że związana z żeńskimi atrybutami część ewolucji słowa zaszła w całości w języku niemieckim, a nie w polskim, nawet na poziomie dialektalnym, i że nasze znaczenie wzięło się bezpośrednio od użycia oznaczającego oddarty kawałek materiału; kontaminacja _Fötzel_~_Vorfotzel_ mogła zajść jeszcze w niemieckim, np. w ramach żartu - być może w samym momencie transferu. Jakby nie było, ja tam dalej będę używał bez skrupułów słowa _farfocel_. A Wy? Znacie je? Ma jakieś granice terytorialne?


----------



## eleannor

Bardzo mi miło ^^
Tak właściwie farfoclem, jakiego znam, określało się wszystkie te rzeczy, które były właśnie miękkie, o obłym kształcie, lekkie, a które swojej własnej nazwy nie miały - jak np wcześniej wspomniane kutnery, zrolowane kuleczki z materiałów (np powstające po wewnętrznej stronie skarpetek), czy też kępki(?) zbitego kurzu. Nie wiem czy tez farfoclami nie określało się frędzelków zwieńczających (niektóre) dywany.


----------



## ryba

Yhm, u mnie też. 

A na takie kępki kurzu, co turlają się po kątach, jak człowiek parę dni nie odkurzy, to u nas w domu się też mówi _myszy_.


----------



## BezierCurve

Widocznie u was było czyściej, bo u nas mawiało się _koty_.


----------



## ryba

Hahahah!


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Co do _kotów_ to potwierdzam, u mnie też się używało (Wielkopolska) i wciąż używa (Kujawy-Pomorze) tego określenia na to co pojawia się na podłodze po jakimś czasie, zwłaszcza w kątach. _

Myszy_? Tylko w piwnicy. 

A _farfocle _to wszytstko to co jest małe, jest tego dużo, (podłoga, zupa, napój) i oczywiście w odniesieniu do np nieśmiertelnych tureckich  
dywanów

A&AJnr


----------



## kknd

w okolicach mazowsza (być może naleciałość z lubelskiego) również mówi się o „kotach”, ostatnimi laty przede wszystkim w kontekście psiej(!) sierści…  farfocle to zaś chyba wspomniane kutnery (wyraz mi z kolei nieznany); sądzę, że farfoclem u mnie w rodzinie można by nazwać nawet tzw. kutasy/kutasiki, czyli frędzle, ale zwykle chodzi o jakieś strzępki, resztki – zwykle chyba jakiegoś materiału – również wspomniane kłaczki (kutnery).


----------



## marco_2

W moim wrocławskim domu (o korzeniach lwowsko-warszawskich) pod meblami pojawiały się _koty, _a co do _farfocli_, to podpisuję się pod definicją _ryby_, ale mieliśmy znajomą, starszą panią rodem ze Śląska Opolskiego, która uważała słowo "farfocle" za bardzo wulgarne i apelowała, żeby nigdy go nie używać (choć nigdy nie wyjaśniła, co ono wg niej znaczyło).


----------



## JakubikF

U mnie oba pojęcia w standardowych znaczeniach: farfocel i koty (o kępkach kurzu).


----------



## grzejnix

btw. ostatnio słowem farfocel zaczęło się nazywać tzw. "szmaty" czyli bramki puszczone przez błąd bramkarza podczas gry w piłkę nożną


----------

